# Re: [EVDL] Registration in NJ of an EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Registration in NJ of an EV*

Doug,

>>If I get to the GW bridge (highly unlikely while I have Lead Acid
>> batteries) I am quite sure that people will see the writing....

RFID can't read "ELECTRIC VEHICLE" even in very big letters.

If there are 0 vehicles in the area with fuel type ELECTRIC,
it will be hard for us to get the rules changed to include us.
You can see the rules here:

http://www.nysthruway.gov/ezpass/greentag.html

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Registration in NJ of an EV*

So Seth,

I just read the rules and only 3 cars are currently considered qualified.

Since this is totally an outside the box kind of thing for most
people....including EZPass people....my recommendation is to drive your
completed (licensed, registered and inspected) EV to the nearest EZPass
location (I really don't know where they are as I haven't paid mine in a
while and I think they will shut it off soon) and walk into the office and
ask any of the workers there if they want to see a 100% electric car. This
approach has never ceased to work in any format that I have tried it in.
Any location. People stop what they are doing, walk outside and are amazed
that a battery powered EV is sitting in front of them. Then show them that
there is absolutely no emissions coming out of the car and to ask why you
can't get a green pass.

I have tried to call EZ Pass regarding my own account and it is almost
impossible to reach an actual person. I have forgotten my Pin number so I
will have to write them a letter and hope they get it. Anyway, since I
don't use EZpass that much, it really hasn't been a high priority. Maybe if
I have time tomorrow I will send in the letter.

Let me know if you want me to try and help you with this. Say that you are
a member of the NJ Electric Auto Association and need to get things started
as more and more people have converted Electric Cars now than ever before.
There are probably 25 plus EVs in the state right now. Notice that Tesla
isn't even on that list of cars.....and that car has no emissions!!!!


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President, NJ Electric Auto Association
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
www.EVAlbum.com/1973

973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Seth Rothenberg
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 11:39 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Registration in NJ of an EV

Doug,

>>If I get to the GW bridge (highly unlikely while I have Lead Acid
>> batteries) I am quite sure that people will see the writing....

RFID can't read "ELECTRIC VEHICLE" even in very big letters.

If there are 0 vehicles in the area with fuel type ELECTRIC,
it will be hard for us to get the rules changed to include us.
You can see the rules here:

http://www.nysthruway.gov/ezpass/greentag.html

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Registration in NJ of an EV*

On Wed, Aug 5, 2009 at 7:07 AM, Douglas A.


> Stansfield<[email protected]> wrote:
> > There are probably 25 plus EVs in the state right now. Notice that Tes=
> la
> > isn't even on that list of cars.....and that car has no emissions!!!!
> ...


----------

